
Kate 19.08.1 released in the Windows Store - cullmann
https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9NWMW7BB59HW
======
kristianp
"Kate ships with network transparency". Is that a clumsy way to say it can
edit files over ssh & ftp?

~~~
cullmann
Yes ;=) The store description/feature list needs still tuning.

